# Whoa!!! Reiser4 is bad news!!!

## sp33dy

I have a 6 gig partition and I put reiser4 on it. Well at first I got strange behaviours...like when I deleted large files...the amount of free space was not being reported properly.

Today a new drama unfolded...I was getting freezeups. Not the whole system...just anything that was working with the partion. This happened when the partition was almost completely full. 

I was also getting strange crc errors being reported when I used unrar extract on some large files. Unless I did something wrong in the installation(very likely)...I was not aware of any involved installation. Are there special parameter I should pass when mounting it? The only param I have is noatime.

sp33dy.

----------

## pilla

AFAIK, ReiserFS4 is still very beta and should not be used on production systems (which I hope it isn't your case).

The better that you can do is try to find more information about related bugs from the ReiserFS guys. They will probably be glad to hear your case and try to sort out any possible bugs. Not that you won't find any help here in the forums, but I guess that it will be far more effective if you also try to contact them.

----------

## sp33dy

Yeah...my system is not for production use. I routinely break the hell out of it. Anyhow...I over reacted the files themselves were not corrupted...just the empty space around. I have pulled the files out.

I will stay away from it for a while anyhow...back to good old reiserfs.

Thanks...

----------

## coondog

how do you unrar files ??? Thanks .. I've tried via

unrar rarfile locateToExtract ??

----------

## Viha

 *sp33dy wrote:*   

> Not the whole system...just anything that was working with the partion.

 Last time I tried Reiser4 I had my portage tmp dir on it and some emerges would just freeze.

----------

## prizna

 *coondog wrote:*   

> how do you unrar files ??? Thanks .. I've tried via
> 
> unrar rarfile locateToExtract ??

 

Use:

unrar x *rar

----------

## zerojay

I've always used unrar e [rar file] myself.

----------

## zeek

Reiser* is bad news... So many horror stories of people losing data due to this buggy FS.  

It certainly is fast and works well most of the time... but occasionally some unforseen combination of events lead to a code path that Hans Reiser thought was "impossible" and kiss goodbye to your data.  Plus the attitude of the Reiserfs team stinks. Try running the reiserfs fsck and look at the output message.  (If you have problems with our program, send us $$$ for help or similar)  If I want attitude, I'll run openBSD!

I suggest you try XFS, fast and stable.

----------

## zerojay

I have never encountered a problem with Reiser. If you want some sort of techical support, you need to pay for it. That's sort of the way it goes for almost all distros and quite a lot of software. I'm pretty sure it was something meant for companies, not the average joe. If you wanted support for XFS, you'd have to pay for it as well. That's just the way people make money with Linux, support.

----------

## mutant_tentacle

I've used ReiserFS on my root partition for a good long while (since I've gotten more used to Gentoo, I don't get to do the "wipe drive, spend weekend emerging" game anymore  :Sad: ).  Since I've been free from file system corruption the entire time, I'd say that ReiserFS has given me over a year of trustworthy service.  So I think it might be unfounded to say that the entire history of ReiserFS has been buggy.  Currently, I'm using the 3.6.12 branch of tools.

Like pilla says, ReiserFS 4 is still in development, and your experience might help the ReiserFS team track down the bugs that are causing your problems.  Maybe trying a different partition setup would be more beneficial for now, and you could keep the ReiserFS 4 somewhere out of the way where corruption wouldn't mean hosing the entire system.  For example, create a partition to hold the home directories of the users who complain the most?  :Twisted Evil: 

Well, just wanted to post that ReiserFS has stood the test of time with me, and I won't think of switching file systems until my next big system wipe happens.

- tentacle

----------

## piquadrat

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> I've always used unrar e [rar file] myself.

 

 *Quote:*   

> UNRAR 3.10 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2002 Eugene Roshal
> 
> Usage:     unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
> 
>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
> ...

 

----------

## Evangelion

 *zeek wrote:*   

> Reiser* is bad news... So many horror stories of people losing data due to this buggy FS.

 

Yeah, all those enterprise-users (banks and the like) who use ReiserFS clearly don't know what they are doing  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Plus the attitude of the Reiserfs team stinks. Try running the reiserfs fsck and look at the output message.  (If you have problems with our program, send us $$$ for help or similar)  If I want attitude, I'll run openBSD!

 

So, not only should the give you kick-ass software for free, they should also give you support for free? And they would then make money.... how, exactly?

 *Quote:*   

> I suggest you try XFS, fast and stable.

 

Nothing wrong with XFS. When it comes to FS, it's either Reiser or XFS for me.

----------

## fallow

i am using reiser4 at now .

but i have severel problems with them .

reiser4 is so fast but isn`t stable at the moment

i have 9gig partition on root , this partition has broken 2 times . but 

fsck.reiser4 help me , with option --build-fs  however the helping taken many of time  :Smile:  -->> 30minutes to fix this partition.

i prefer using xfs/jfs and reiser for directories who have many of files .

when i using reiser4 i gave backup of my datas of course  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

